
GRUB 2.03 Begins Development - doener
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GRUB-2.03-Development
======
gigatexal
2.02 added the ability to network boot i think. does that mean i can point my
bootloader to a remote host with a kernel and an initrd? does anyone know?

